# Scout Camping-Where?



## tbone

Does anyone have a good place to take a group of 5-6 scouts camping this time of year. We had a place set up for next weekend, but the guy who was going to take us had to put it off a month or two. I am now trying to find a place to go, but don't know where, any ideas would be great. We are in Salt Lake, so anywhere within an hour or so from here would be best. 

Thanks.


----------



## Critter

Its a couple hour drive from SLC but the Buckhorn Draw out of Huntington would be a great spot and there is a lot of history in it also. The Easter rush is done and I doubt that you would see more than a handful of others down that way until Memorial day.


----------



## NHS

Buckhorn is a fantastic place. I spent many a night there as a scout. It is a long haul from SLC though. Vernon Resevoir might be a good place. You can have the kids stomp on a few mormon crickets.


----------



## Huge29

Somewhat similar to area to Buckhorn and much closer is White Rock in the West Desert. PM me if interested and I can send you the coordinates.


----------



## GaryFish

For years, I've taken my scouts out to Lone Rock this time of year. Go out I-80 west until you get to the Iosepa exit. turn south and when you see a big rock to the west, drive over there and camp somewhere. It is wide open and on any given weekend, there will be 3-4 scout groups out there. That makes it fun to challenge another troop to Capture the Flag or something. There are no facilities so keep that in mind. but it is a place where the boys can run around and be crazy and you don't have to worry about bugging anyone. And its free. Climbing on the lone rock is a good time, and if you have some GPS, there are several really fun geocaches to chase down. My boys have begged to go there again and again. From my house in West Jordan, we can get there and be setting up camp in less than an hour.

Another good spring camp I like for my scouts is Antelope Island. Great trails. Many groups will hike across the causeway for their 5 mile hike, or take bikes and do some bike rides. On the way home, stop at the Air & Space museum at Hill Air Force Base and take a tour. GREAT trip, and the air & space can count for a visit to a federal facility for their Citizenship in the Nation merit badge, and the boys won't even know it.


----------



## tbone

Gentlemen, great reply's, THANKS for your help. I will bring the idea's up with the assitant scout master tonight and make a game plan. 

Huge, I sent you a PM.


----------



## OKEE

+1 on the Antelope Island so much to do for scouts. Spring is the best time .


----------



## GaryFish

FWIW - here is how my annual camp calendar has looked for my troop:

January - Klondike Derby - usually a the Heber Girls camp facility
February - No camping - Merit Badge Pow Wow 3/4 saturdays
March - Lone Rock - hiking, rock climbing, geocaching
April - District Camporee- Usually out at Five Mile Pass - get in the 5 mile hike on the Pony Express Trail.
May - Backpack short trip - 2-3 miles in/out - Diamond Fork, Lake Mary (depending on snow), Stansburys.
June - 3-4 day backpack trip - Uintas - usually Twin Lakes
July - Week long camp - switch between Bear Lake Aquatics Base and Camp Tomahawk each year 
August - Back side of Timpanogos - hike and bike
September - Drive in to a lake in the Uintas - Matt Warner or Smith & Moorehouse
October - Antelope Island - car camp, biking, hiking and geocacheing, then buffalo roundup
November - Grantsville Reservoir, Lone Rock again, or Five Mile Pass. We've also done Fort Buenaventura in Ogden, followed by a tour of the HAFB Air & Space Museum.
December - No camping - holidays just too busy.

We've tried to keep things as close to home as possible. Really, any kind of camping experience you'd want can be had within an hour of the Wasatch Front.


----------



## BradN

Antelope is always fun. Also, Little Sahara Sand Dunes is another fun place that is not too distant. Bear Lake for a bike trip. Bike around the Lake and camp in a camp ground. You'll want a support vehicle for the bikers.


----------



## wapiti67

Bates Canyon in Tooele is a nice spot...easy to get to and lots of room to hike


----------



## tbone

Well we ended up going to Antelope Island. There were a number of other troops on the island too. It turned out to be a good time. In the morning we took them to the visitor center then drove the island looking at the animals and eventually ended up at Garff ranch, the boys had a good time. They really liked seeing the wild owls at the ranch, some of them had never seen an owl outside of the zoo before.
We had three antelope nearly walk into our camp and six deer right after the antelope moved on.


----------



## jubal

Vernon Reservoir, North Willow Canyon, South Willow Canyon, the Thorpe Hills (near Faust). Maybe soon to open up, the top of American Fork Canyon just follow the road east from Tibble Fork. I have no idea how much snow is up there now, but I doubt it's open yet.


----------



## Dev

1/23/2015 I'm looking to take a scout group to Lone Rock in February. There were lots of shells everywhere, will there be shooting groups if it's a crisp Friday night and Saturday in February? How crowded does Lone Rock get at this time of year on weekends? If there are shooters, are there more remote places within a short distance to the west or the south?


----------



## Huge29

Welcome to the forum Dev! I am sure that some members will chime in for you; not familiar with it personally.


----------



## bow_dude

Seems like there is always a group or three shooting out at lone rock. Not a very safe place to take a bunch of boys. look at the Golden Spike site up at Promontory. A little further to go but at least you don't have to contend with people with guns. Historic and can be fun roaming around in some of the areas. I spent a lot of time there as a young scout prior to the Feds taking it over in 69. Still a fun place to go.


----------



## ridgetop

You could try the South side of Stansbury Island.


----------



## ncraigc

*lone rock fine*

I've never had a problem with scouts at Lone Rock, especially this time of year. 
Usually shooters don't show up until we're gone, Saturday afternoon. The west side is best for camping. Stansbury Island is great too. Lots of room. They both can be pretty windy this time of year. White Rocks south of Iosepa is usually less windy, but the road in could be a problem this time of year.

East Canyon campground is good, but check with the state parks to make sure there isn't a Klondike going on or something and take some sleds. You have to get there from the north side this time of year. Either Willard bay campground will work as well for a fee, the south one doesn't have the highway noise. But call them first, since they sometimes have events there as well.

Post about where you live for better recommendations.


----------

